# Linux komplett in erweiterter Partition?!



## Neyman (8. Februar 2004)

Ich möchte auf meiner Festplatte Linux installieren. Da ich meine HD umgetauscht habe und ich alle Backups noch auf CDs habe, stehen mir noch alle Möglichkeiten offen, was das Partitionieren angeht.

Mein Plan:

P1	4GB	Windows
P2	256MB	Linux Boot
P3	1,5GB	Linux Swap
P4	2GB	Linux Root
P4	2GB	Eigene Dateien
P5	32GB	Programme
P6	32GB	Music

Die erste Partition (P1) ist eine primäre, doch wo soll ich jetzt die erweiterte Partition setzen? sollten die Boot und Swap Partitionen für Linux primäre Paritionen werden, oder können die ruhig in den erweiterten Bereich kommen?
BTW: Sind 2GB für die Root-Partition ausreichend, wenn ich das OpenOffice und so was installiere?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2004)

> P5 32GB Programme


Bist du sicher das das sinnvoll ist? Die meisten sachen laufen eh nur wenn sie in Die registry eingetragen sind und wenn man sie hat, ist es auch kein Beinbruch nach ner notwendigen Win Neuinstallation neu draufzumachen.
Ich würde raten eine weitere Linux Partition zu machen, für /home.
Swap am Anfang der Platte macht Sinn afaik.
Die Programme Partition würde ich auf Windows und Musik(Daten) verteilen.
Ne bootpartition ist möglicherweise je nach bios gar nicht notwendig. Außerdem sind 256 ziemlich überpartitioniert *g* (Wortwitz)
Denk mal über eine "Brücken-"Partition zwischen deinen beiden OS nach.(Fat32/Vfat)


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *Ich würde raten eine weitere Linux Partition zu machen, für /home.
> Swap am Anfang der Platte macht Sinn afaik.
> *


AFAIK ist die Swappartition *zwischen* / und /home am sinnvollsten, weil die Köpfe irgendwie am optimalsten laufen. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, sollte man notfalls nochmal nach Google`n.


----------



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

@Johannes Röttger:



> Ich würde raten eine weitere Linux Partition zu machen, für /home


Was wird denn in /home gespeichert? Ein Freund hat eine Partition für /usr angelegt, damit die Logfiles den root-Bereich fragmentieren.

@Erpel:



> Die Programme Partition würde ich auf Windows und Musik(Daten) verteilen.


Sofern es möglich ist, möchte ich Windows auf einer von den Programmen getrennten Partition installieren, damit diese Windows nicht zu sehr fragmentieren.



> Ne bootpartition ist möglicherweise je nach bios gar nicht notwendig


Siehe oben. Ich habe übrigens ein Award 6.0 Gold BIOS ;-)



> Außerdem sind 256 ziemlich überpartitioniert


Das ist jetzt nur ein spontan geschätzter Wert gewesen. Ein Freund meinte zu mir, 128 MB (ja - ich liebe Binärzahlen ;-) ) wären zu wenig. Wieviel wäre denn sinnvoll?



> Denk mal über eine "Brücken-"Partition zwischen deinen beiden OS nach.(Fat32/Vfat)


Von Vfat habe ich noch nichts gehört. Die Brücken-Partition soll die "Eigene Dateien"- oder die Musik-partition werden (beide FAT32).


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2004)

Vfat = Fat32


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neyman _
> *@Johannes Röttger:
> Was wird denn in /home gespeichert? Ein Freund hat eine Partition für /usr angelegt, damit die Logfiles den root-Bereich fragmentieren.
> *



Logfiles liegen normalerweise in /var, in /home werden die Benutzerverzeichnisse abgelegt. 
Linux-Dateisysteme (weder ext2/3 noch ReiserFS) fragmentieren auch nicht, das ist eine eigenschaft des veralteten Windows-Dateisystembaums FAT und NTFS!


----------



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

> Linux-Dateisysteme (weder ext2/3 noch ReiserFS) fragmentieren auch nicht



Wow! So viele Vorteile hätte ich Linux/Unix gar nicht zugetraut  (nicht abwertend gemeint)

ok, ok, Erpel meint, ich solle eine Partition für /home erstellen - aber wofür? Ich denke Ext2/3 / ReiserFS fragmentieren nicht...  
BTW: Wie groß (GB) sollte denn dann der Bereich für /home sein?


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2004)

Das mit der Partition ist einfach um beim verlust der Systempartiton keine Wichtigen Dokumente oder so zu Verlieren.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neyman _
> *BTW: Wie groß (GB) sollte denn dann der Bereich für /home sein? *


Je nach dem, dort liegen dinge wie Dokumente, Bilder und MP3`s, also Dateien, die sonst in den "Eigenen Dateien" lägen... Und Konfigurationsdateien. Musst du selber abschätzen!


----------



## Neyman (9. Februar 2004)

> dort liegen dinge wie Dokumente, Bilder und MP3`s



Gut, dann kommen all meine Dokumente/MP3s auf die FAT32-Partitionen P4 und P6 . Schließlich möchte ich ja auch von Windows aus auf meine Texte/Musik zugreifen können.

IMHO ist die Idee von Erpel ausgezeichnet, aber nur, wenn man nur Linux drauf hat.


----------

